# Dash Icon?



## se3388 (6 mo ago)

I have this icon come up on the lower right section of the dash on my XG3140 LS. Does it have to do with burning particles out of the catalytic converter. I just moved and can't find my owners manual right now. At first I had the single image and then I have both images on the dash now. Is it in the process of doing this or is there something I have to initiate? ￼


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy se3388, welcome aboard the tractor forum. Here is an explanation of the first symbol.










What is a Tractor Regen Process and How Do I Do It? - Nelson Tractor Blog


The Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) cleans your emissions, but it can get gunked up sometimes. The cleaning process is called the regen process. Learn more!




nelsontractorco.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Meaning: 
Engine emission system is up to temperature; diesel particulate filter, regeneration underway


----------



## se3388 (6 mo ago)

I don't think mine has a regen button. Does it do it automatically? Guess you answered my question, thanks.

Steve............


----------



## se3388 (6 mo ago)

After going out to look at my tractor it does have a regen start and stop button, it went through a cycle and all seems fine now. Thanks for the info.

Steve..........


----------

